# Ericson 35 or Islander??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi folks,
I am considering buying a 1980 Ericson 35 and could really use your valuable advice. They are asking 28K. I have heard great stuff about their sailing qualities and strength. The question is, is it worth refurbishing. It has been repainted, (topsides, deck and mast). The boat has an unmetered diesel engine so the hours are unknown. I will of course get a survey for any purchase. Also it will need several upgrades to meet my plans for cruising. Things like a Dodger, new electronics, headliner and interior cushions. I would like to take it from San Francisco area to Mexico and then the Caribbean for a couple of years. I actually plan on keeping the boat I buy for many many years. The other boat I am considering is an Islander 36. It’s the same story with this one, same price and condition but no new paint. Is one more worthy than the other for a rehab? Any thoughts would be a great help to me. I am reasonably handy but new to working on boats. I have little real experience in sailing too. As a kid I sailed often with my step dad in a 18-20 footer we owned (lake Erie). I’ve sailed in the East China Sea and the bay of Thailand on little day sailors. A few other times on Small cat’s. Thank you in advance. Ron


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend going with the Ericson 35. They made a solid boat. It'll be a bit of a learning curve to get used to the way a 35' boat handles, especially under power.  The Islander will give you more room, since she's a bit wider as well as a bit longer, but I think the Ericson will treat you better at sea.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The Ericson 35 II is a beautiful model, you are looking at an Ericson 35 I which is a so-so model, in my opinion at best comparable to the Islander. The older Ericsons were good for their time period but not great, the newer boats are at a whole different level of quality, construction and of course price.

A professionally painted hull is a plus, a painted deck I think not, hard to do well and likely to receive and show wear (plus maybe hiding a lurking problem). I would not consider either of these to be good offshore cruising boats, not that they might fall apart, just not designed for such service. 

If this is your budget, select whichever one apeals the most to you. If you want to save some money and a lot of work time and aggravation, increase your purchase budget by $10K and buy a boat that needs nothing, you'll come out way ahead, plus have fun from day one.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ericson 35*

The Mark II was produced from 1979 to 1982. I had one for about 8 years and it was a very good boat in many ways. My comments on the 2 boats you mention is that the Ericson is a little high price wise, and as much as I like Ericsons ( I had 2 of them ) the Islander 36, if it is of the same era, is really a better boat.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

jgeissinger said:


> The Mark II was produced from 1979 to 1982. I had one for about 8 years and it was a very good boat in many ways. My comments on the 2 boats you mention is that the Ericson is a little high price wise, and as much as I like Ericsons ( I had 2 of them ) the Islander 36, if it is of the same era, is really a better boat.


I assume the Ericson mentioned is a Mark I even though it is described as a 1980. &28K for a Mark II would be way below market, I missed one in 2000 by offerring $1K less than the $54K asking price, the same day some other guy paid full price.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am asuming the ericson is not a II. The Ericson in question is on yacthworld in Ventura, CA at 28.5K. I tried to post a link but couldn't. The Islander is a 1973 in richmond CA at 29K. I will meet with the owner of the Islander tommorrow. I know it is not easy to tell if they are in good shape unless you see them but I wonder if you guys think either is worth a refit. Provided they do ok on the survey. Or maybe pay a little more? Thanks again for your imput.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Packrat said:


> I am asuming the ericson is not a II. The Ericson in question is on yacthworld in Ventura, CA at 28.5K. I tried to post a link but couldn't. The Islander is a 1973 in richmond CA at 29K. I will meet with the owner of the Islander tommorrow. I know it is not easy to tell if they are in good shape unless you see them but I wonder if you guys think either is worth a refit. Provided they do ok on the survey. Or maybe pay a little more? Thanks again for your imput.


When comparing the two - concentrate on the items you DO NOT like about each - and not what you like. It will be the former that influences whether or not you enjoy one over the other. And if you have not done so - ask to have the owner take you on the sail and be upfront - that you are considering it over the other. This will generally bring out the conversations of what the owner has done and you will get a feel of how the boat is cared for. So figure out which of the two has the most annoyances and the one with the least or more calculate what you can spend to not make something annoying... will give you some self bargaining power and give you a better idea which you may enjoy long term.

Also - be sure to investigate some of the threads I had on boat buying. The prices on YC are inflated and you have wiggle room - anywhere from 10% off or more so don't judge on price alone (or at least the Advertised price). For instance, my Barberis was listed at 62K, I picked it up for 52.5K. While not my best deal ever in purchasing (I was shooting for 42K) - out of literally 20 boats I looked at - it had the least amount of annoyances. Typical things like electronics didn't bother me (this one lacks them) - but I have them already so, and that considered in my decision process. But, in the long run out of all I looked at for more or less - this was the one I could enjoy. I was also more interior oriented and lucked out because mine is a racer / cruiser. So, in my feeble mind - I figured I get the best of both worlds. But my *decision making process *started with all the things I wanted but, ultimately my *buying decision process *was based on the things I couldn't stand or I knew I find annoying to me and picked the boat that was least offensive to me.

Hope that helps some because your choice truly is an individual one as you will be the one sailing it and personal tastes come in 51 flavors or more...

Best wishes on your upcoming purchase.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Check the Islander closely for blistering (past or present).. in my experience if they do blister they seem to get severe.

From the pictures the Islander looks better appointed in the interior (never liked those fake woodgrain galley countertops) We have two I36s in our club and both are very happy owners of these handsome boats. (I doubt, though, that either of them would like to see that listing price - nearly half of what would be asked in our neck of the woods)

That said, the E35 (it's a mk1) is a pretty boat too and though its been painted, from the pics the I36 doesn't look like it needs it.

Good luck, you'd be getting a good sailing boat either way.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ericson 35 II*

I made a typo earlier. The Mark II was 1969 through 1981, and the Mark III was 82 on. The Mark I was prior to 1969 and was not a Bruce King design. A 1980 is a Mark II!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The upgrades that you say you'd like to make to the Ericson will run you in the neighbourhood of 20K. If you get the boat for 25 and sink 20 into her immediately, and IF the boat is in good shape, then you're getting a great deal. If the boat looks good to you, it's worth spending the money on a survey. Go from there. Cockpit looks a little large for offshore ....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good way of looking at the purchase Jody. Yes in CA right now I think there is room for an “offer”. Thanks Faster, I will look into the blistering problems. I had heard of them doing so in salt water from owners of Islanders on their site. Yes sailorman the cockpit is large. Can I run more/larger drains to offset this issue? I read on the Ericson site of this young guy going blue water on an Ericson 29. He has a link to his bog from the Ericson owners site. Interesting guy. Two of them with very little prior experience in sailing are circumnavigating in the 29’. I really appreciate your input everyone. It is a tough decision when I know almost nothing about this other than what I read. I usually just lurk to learn but had to come out of the closet this time. (getting close to making a decision) Thanks all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good way of looking at the purchase Jody. Yes in CA right now I think there is room for an “offer”. Thanks Faster, I will look into the blistering problems. I had heard of them doing so in salt water from owners of Islanders on their site. Yes sailorman the cockpit is large. Can I run more/larger drains to offset this issue? I read on the Ericson site of this young guy going blue water on an Ericson 29. He has a link to his bog from the Ericson owners site. Interesting guy. Two of them with very little prior experience in sailing are circumnavigating in the 29’. I really appreciate your input everyone. It is a tough decision when I know almost nothing about this other than what I read. I usually just lurk to learn but had to come out of the closet this time. (getting close to making a decision) Thanks all.


----------



## minggat (Jun 15, 2002)

I had to make the same decision and have been waiting to see what others wrote before I threw in my 2 cents worth. I went witht the Islander and have been glad that I did. I just sailer it from Los Angeles Harbor to La Paz in late January with my professional rigger/UK Sails Consultant. His comments were, "this boat has always been my favorite of this vintage, and now I love it even more". If in fact it is a 1973, you win because in 1974, the resin they used changed and like clockwork, they had blister problems. This I learned from a former Islander employee. Mine is a 1973.

Don
"Minggat" 3I6


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Minggat - I read once on the Islander Owners site that certain years/models of the 36 had keel/keelbolt issues. Do you know off hand? And I was wondering how you feel about the lack of any bridgedeck with the wide open entry while sailing in heavy following seas (if you have been in that situation)?

I like your signature (3I6), looks just like the logo on the hull. Good one...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks everyone!


----------

